# R.I.P. Boxster



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

totaled...........no more tonight....newphew introduced it to a wall


----------



## skygod74 (May 3, 2006)

Ouch. Is he okay?


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Were you up to your drunken antics again? First the GL2, now your Porshe. I think you need to hit the AA meetings.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Were you up to your drunken antics again? First the GL2, now your Porshe. I think you need to hit the AA meetings.


I newphew called me and said he was so sorry.....I thought he was joking but then you heard the crackle in his voice.....3 airbags deployed....spun it .....ran over two curbs (corner closest and farthest) up into a wall...I will have pics later......Engine case cracked and leaking .....rim split.....and more.......

he didn't get hurt but said the airbags felt like a big belly slapping him in the face


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Were you up to your drunken antics again? First the GL2, now your Porshe. I think you need to hit the AA meetings.


nah never drank and drove that car....chances of getting pulled over were too high to take a chance


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

wow...almost sad


----------



## Biker75 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Glad no one was hurt*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> totaled...........no more tonight....newphew introduced it to a wall


..having said that, now you have a great reason to go get yourself a real freaking porsche man!
Boxsters are the miata's of Porsche for crying out loud!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Biker75 said:


> ..having said that, now you have a great reason to go get yourself a real freaking porsche man!
> Boxsters are the miata's of Porsche for crying out loud!


nah I am going to buy another

good balance and I would have to pay over 60 grand for a convertable 911


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> nah I am going to buy another
> 
> good balance and I would have to pay over 60 grand for a convertable 911


Why do you like driving around in such a girly looking car? I can see you driving that thing around with a long curly blond wig, and a baby gap tank top. :skep:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Why do you like driving around in such a girly looking car? I can see you driving that thing around with a long curly blond wig, and a baby gap tank top. :skep:


it is a sweet car


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> it is a sweet car


For drag queens and yuppy chicks.


----------



## collaborator (Jun 26, 2004)

Get the Cayman S.


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

go for a 911!


----------



## coldsteele (Jul 9, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Why do you like driving around in such a girly looking car? I can see you driving that thing around with a long curly blond wig, and a baby gap tank top. :skep:


Zach you F&^%ing crack me up.

Tell me did the PBR make you say that?


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't believe you're going to buy another one.

When will see the pics of your pretty new VW beetle, or did you say you wanted a Jetta?


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

collaborator said:


> Get the Cayman S.


Cayman S owns.


----------



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

wait, the airbags deployed first?


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Pffft...get a Vette.*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> it is a sweet car


Now that is a true poor man's Ferrari/Porshe...and it would perform circles around that thing you just had.


----------



## VPSer (Jun 22, 2004)

Try one of these, it will out perform a boxter in just about every way. Plus you can get it new for the price of a decent used boxter.


----------



## OldKidBiker (Oct 5, 2006)

TNC said:


> Now that is a true poor man's Ferrari/Porshe...and it would perform circles around that thing you just had.


'nother vote for the vette here also... the new body style is VERY ferrari-ish, with over 500hp on tap and a sweet chassis, this one is worlds better than the C5 vette...

btw - glad no-one was hurt SMT. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

The only real sports cars these days are Lotus'es. Everything else is way too heavy.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> he didn't get hurt but said the airbags felt like a big belly slapping him in the face


Is your nephew a sumo wrestler?


----------



## philw86 (Jul 18, 2005)

Nagaredama said:


> The only real sports cars these days are Lotus'es. Everything else is way too heavy.


i would skip the elise and go right to the exige if i were to sell several body organs and buy one.

Those Cayman S's are pretty sweet though.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

lotus exige = hot looking car.


----------



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

VPSer said:


> Try one of these, it will out perform a boxter in just about every way. Plus you can get it new for the price of a decent used boxter.


yea but why buy new? sick looking car though.


----------



## goridewrx (Mar 9, 2005)

2 words for you:
wrx sti


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

goridewrx said:


> 2 words for you:
> wrx sti


Way too heavy. Espically if SMT is going to drive in the canyons of West Texas.

This coming for an 06 WRX owner.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

isn't SMT's credo, Friends don't let friends ride Boxster's ?


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Porsche...there is no substitute...*

...there may be cars cheaper or faster but it's a Porsche not some rice rocket.

If you can, get the Cayman S or a used 911 C2/C4...or another Boxster S.

Glad your nephew is ok.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

good riddance to that ugly hooptie. bob tricked me into going for a ride in it once, i was thoroughly embarrassed to be seen in it....


----------



## fr-rider (May 19, 2004)

*How bout*

one of these...I know it's an older style (1973)...it's BADA$$, tho.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

I drive a 1996 Ford Aerostar with moderate body damage and a cracked windsheild... I'd rather be seen in my van than a Boxster...


----------



## coldsteele (Jul 9, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> good riddance to that ugly hooptie. bob tricked me into going for a ride in it once, i was thoroughly embarrassed to be seen in it....


Did he use candy or ice cream?


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

VPSer said:


> Try one of these, it will out perform a boxter in just about every way. Plus you can get it new for the price of a decent used boxter.


that looks 210% better than that red lady car that got written off.

Sorry but the red boxster is too small and feminine for me


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mtb_biker said:


> isn't SMT's credo, Friends don't let friends ride Boxster's ?


boxxers not Boxsters


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

SMT you poor [email protected][email protected] !

Get a 911.


----------



## Ace1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Pretty severe but at least you can get a car that isn't for someone who wishes they could afford a 911 now


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Insurance?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Insurance?


yes....................man I can't gimp to shrink pics....anyone want to shrink some pics....just PM me an email


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Noonie said:


> SMT you poor [email protected][email protected] !


he's not poor. he's obvoiusly gay.....


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

woah, that sux bob. i agree with above, take the insurance money and get a camen! i've driven a boxxer tho, and regardless of the image, they are sweet cars to drive. i like the sound of that mid engine!


----------



## Skygrounder (Apr 26, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> yes....................man I can't gimp to shrink pics....anyone want to shrink some pics....just PM me an email


Right click on image....select Image...Scale.....adjust sizes....click ok....right click on image....File....Save as....lather....rinse....repeat.

Sorry about the car...those things are kinda neat (provided you bought a stick).


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Skygrounder said:


> Right click on image....select Image...Scale.....adjust sizes....click ok....right click on image....File....Save as....lather....rinse....repeat.
> 
> Sorry about the car...those things are kinda neat (provided you bought a stick).


how big do i make them.?????


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

pics......................


----------



## mroneeyedboh (Sep 24, 2006)

mm... sorry to hear. what exactly happened


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mroneeyedboh said:


> mm... sorry to hear. what exactly happened


newphew trying to impress friends....lost it


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Funny....Now the car actually looks like it has some edge to it and not just a sorority girls 16th birthday present. 

Bob.....C6 Vette....seriously....


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

That sucks, but i don't think an Elise would hold your weight. 
J/K
Seriously, get a Vette Z06. It's only about $5k more than a nice Boxter S, but with more than 200 hp and killer looks.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Damn. That sucks. Someone rearended our S2000 at a stoplight 3 weeks ago. Cost just over $9500 to fix it. Thank god for insurance! We just got it back today from the shop. It seems like we got lucky after seeing yours! Glad everyones ok!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Raghavan said:


> That sucks, but i don't think an Elise would hold your weight.
> J/K
> Seriously, get a Vette Z06. It's only about $5k more than a nice Boxter S, but with more than 200 hp and killer looks.


you can get a used Boxster for around 20 grand with 20 to 30 k miles on it....can beat that deal....beside i am sold on Porsche.....would want a 911 but I can't shell out 65 K for a convertable


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Heals120 said:


> Damn. That sucks. Someone rearended our S2000 at a stoplight 3 weeks ago. Cost just over $9500 to fix it. Thank god for insurance! We just got it back today from the shop. It seems like we got lucky after seeing yours! Glad everyones ok!


those are nice....very nice........if the airbags blew up then that would be almost totaled too. airbags are like 2 to 5 k each


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> those are nice....very nice........if the airbags blew up then that would be almost totaled too. airbags are like 2 to 5 k each


Thanks for the compliment! Your right that the bags didn't blow. Mom was driving, blacked out for about 5 seconds and then put the car to a stop. Car rolled about 70 feet before she stopped it. Convinently, she was about 300 yards from the Honda Service Center, and a Cop was at the intersection and saw the whole thing. Now my mom says she is glad for the lady that the cops were right there and she didn't have to talk to the lady. Right as the cops pulled up, she was on her way out of the car to go punch the lady in the face because the crash hurt so bad. Third time the car has been rearended since 2003 also. This one was the worst though.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Bob .... OMFG ! 

This is why you never let teanagers drive sports cars .... sorry it had to happen to the new Porsche though . Everyone is right that's a straight up F A G car ... you would have better luck picking up chicks in a hot pink Myata or S2000 like the one Bennie Hanna's daughter drove in FF2 

Look at the new Caymen .... Boxsters are slow with a capitol S L O W .... I pull on thoes things daily in my .:R32 it's a soccor mom car ... not a real sports car !

Ok I'll stop now


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

Car crashes give me night mares. I am sorry this had to happen to such a nice car.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> totaled...........no more tonight....newphew introduced it to a wall


No more chickster.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> Bob .... OMFG !
> 
> This is why you never let teanagers drive sports cars .... sorry it had to happen to the new Porsche though . Everyone is right that's a straight up F A G car ... you would have better luck picking up chicks in a hot pink Myata or S2000 like the one Bennie Hanna's daughter drove in FF2
> 
> ...


Actually, they are pretty lame looking and a total chick car but I have a friend who has a national autocross title and teaches driving courses that says those definitley are "real" sports cars. He also has a fire breathing Miata that'll smoke most "real" sports cars. Oh and and all three of the cars you mentioned(the miata with a little engine work) give the R32 a run for it's money on the track. The R32 is a notoriously overweight understeerer that requires a large diet to make it a good track car.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> Bob .... OMFG !
> 
> This is why you never let teanagers drive sports cars ....


newphew is 24.....he fuccked up


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Rivet said:


> No more chickster.


never a problem unless you count too many


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Rivet said:


> but I have a friend who has a national autocross title and teaches driving courses that says those definitley are "real" sports cars. .


mid engines handle better than most cars....if you drove one you would see how they handle........

FYI....I raced 914's at Willow Springs in the mid 1980's.....love the 914 too (poor mans Porsche)


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

those pics are crazy! was everyone ok?


----------



## cmb2874 (Jul 5, 2006)

Insurance cover him?


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

I don 't know why everyone is abusing the Porsche. I agree you can get plenty of cars with more power, but nothing handles as good as a Porsche. Why go really fast when you can't turn. I love 454s, 502s, but the cars that these engines are in (Classic Muscle cars) don't turn for crap. Plenty of nice cars recommended, but I would get another Porsche. Also, on a side note, I am a Volkswagen nut and if you wanted a true performance car you should buy a 1969 Karhmann Ghia and put a type IV engine in it, that would be sweet. Anyway, good luck on finding the perfect porchse


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Why do you like driving around in such a girly looking car? I can see you driving that thing around with a long curly blond wig, and a baby gap tank top. :skep:


Yeah, Booby is still clinging onto the 80's.

He wants to be like Tom Cruise .....









Or perhaps its more like Molly Ringwald..... 









Sorry about your little red boxter Bob, but now you can get a car with a set of nutz.

Oooooooooooh Barracuda...


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Oh dude that sucks :madman: since the crash didn't kill him you should!


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

get a truck or an evo


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

why did you let your nephew drive it? Whats his punishment and how old is he?


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

*Want to buy a classic sports car*

try this one..the performance and handling ain't great but chicks get all wet:thumbsup:



and its really fun to drive  rft:


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

if i did that this would have been the last thing i saw


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Wow he hit the wall so hard that the engine fell out from under the hood 

Glad everyones allright!

This is where its at:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

MaddSquirrel said:


> I don 't know why everyone is abusing the Porsche. I agree you can get plenty of cars with more power, but nothing handles as good as a Porsche. Why go really fast when you can't turn. I love 454s, 502s, but the cars that these engines are in (Classic Muscle cars) don't turn for crap. Plenty of nice cars recommended, but I would get another Porsche. Also, on a side note, I am a Volkswagen nut and if you wanted a true performance car you should buy a 1969 Karhmann Ghia and put a type IV engine in it, that would be sweet. Anyway, good luck on finding the perfect porchse


check this out

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1837641


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mack-a-nator said:


> get a truck or an evo


already have the 4X4 4runner


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

hardcore newbie said:


> if i did that this would have been the last thing i saw ][/QUOTE]
> 
> actually he was real surprised when I showed up at the accident scene.....I was joking with him....I was just glad he didn't kill himself or his passenger or someone walking.......the skid marks where hella long.....he was doing 75 to 90
> 
> I just told him to learn the lesson....don't repeat it


----------



## wannagoforaride (Aug 3, 2005)

This is where its at: 







[/QUOTE]

Thattttttt's right....G35 6MT.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

hey man, i'm really sorry to hear about your car!!! i almost put my conquest into a wall today avoiding some dumb arse trying to "drift" in his stupid POS 240sx. long story, but i'll just say if you are in indiana and you see some idiot kid driving a red 240sx with mismatched rims, lowered, and a big annoying tube... watch out... he almost put an end to my car. all i came out with was a scracth in my paint from his bumper ripping off when he spun out and hit something, but i'm still pissed cause it was a 4500 dollar paint job and he scratched one of my TSI decals, which were custom made to stock spec and are the best look alikes i've seen, because you can't hardly find these decals. 

stupid noobs.

hope you find a new car, what ever it may be that you get!


----------



## mtnbiker0755 (Oct 20, 2004)

How old was the nephew? did u kill him... cuz i sure wudve


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Dang Bob, you weren't kidding.
I didn't picture it this bad, I thought you were exagerating somewhat, now after looking at it, Joey is very lucky he didn't hurt himself or someone else for that fact.
I am dissappointed with him and his lack of judgement, especially at his age, it's not like he just turn 16, at his age he should be well above that ****.
Oh well, just call me at work for another loan, I'll make it happen ok. 
Thank You very much for referring Adan to me, he needs help!
I am taking care of him.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

*Mid-life crisis thwarted.*

Now go back to riding your bike Bob. What happened to the 914?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Granny said:


> Now go back to riding your bike Bob. What happened to the 914?


still have it.....have to get it smogged


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow!! Sorry to here SMT. Glad he was ok.

My Co-Worker just picked up one of these last week. Crazy car. My neck still hurts from the wiplash of taking off. It was over $100,000. :eekster:

911 Turbo with the race engine.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Thank god I don't give a flying f*ck what other people (espeically on this board) think about the car I drive.


----------



## no-pistons (May 11, 2004)

I have a 2005 GTO that I'm selling. 400hp


----------



## T.K. Castle (Mar 6, 2006)

Porsche guys will always be porsche guys. Trying to drive them away to Chevy, Subaru, Nissan Etc. is a waste of time. Buy another SMT after all its just a car.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

SMT - so sorry to read and scroll down see the mess your punkass nephew did to your boxster. Make the little sh*t at least pay your insurance deductible, and the extra premium on your new car. MAKE HIM PAY! If not in money, at least by mowing your lawns from now until eternity....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sdtmtb said:


> SMT - so sorry to read and scroll down see the mess your punkass nephew did to your boxster. Make the little sh*t at least pay your insurance deductible, and the extra premium on your new car. MAKE HIM PAY! If not in money, at least by mowing your lawns from now until eternity....


he just made a very stupid mistake....he has already paid me 600 out of a 1000 deductable........and he will pay any difference if I don't break even

also he will pay if my insurance goes up......he is responsble but this one time he messed up


----------



## MRfire (Jan 12, 2004)

+ 2 on the Z.......my baby:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

MRfire said:


> + 2 on the Z.......my baby:


nice those are very fast too


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

knowing SMT and the way he never lets anybody touch his stuff (he will even flip out, yell at you and ask you to leave his house if he sees you lean against his car[seen this first hand] much less ask to drive it without him around) and the way he seems really calm about the crashed car, i think he was the one who actually wrecked it and is too embarrassed to say so....


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

as nelson would say


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> mid engines handle better than most cars....if you drove one you would see how they handle........
> 
> FYI....I raced 914's at Willow Springs in the mid 1980's.....love the 914 too (poor mans Porsche)


Hell yeah. I just picked me up a 914 project car (the really poor mans Porsche). I can't wait to get that thing running and built right.

Too bad about your car.


----------



## Juliius (Apr 30, 2004)

wow, sorry to hear about that ... glad he wasn't injured. I just picked up a Cayman S a few weeks back ... luvin' it quite a bit (I think it's eating into my biking time).

http://www.caymanclub.net/showthread.php?t=6751


----------



## goldinjohn (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow now i understand !
why this forum is going down.
because of threads like this the 29'r forum go up and this one:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

Dont you have a 914 as well? If Im right spend some of the insurance money on doing an engine swap. Put a subaru EJ20t in that baby. subie rumble.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

Vette Z06.


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

Raghavan said:


> Vette Z06.


Good 914 will beat that in every way.. while getting 40 mpg.

MORE!!


----------



## hansfranz (Jan 18, 2006)

Anybody know the difference between a porsche and a porcupine?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ChromedToast said:


> Dont you have a 914 as well? If Im right spend some of the insurance money on doing an engine swap. Put a subaru EJ20t in that baby. subie rumble.


nah the 914 I have up to 151mph....love the motor in it.......just need to smog it


----------



## designer485 (Apr 12, 2005)

hansfranz said:


> Anybody know the difference between a porsche and a porcupine?


The prick is on the inside of the porsche!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## hansfranz (Jan 18, 2006)

designer485 said:


> The prick is on the inside of the porsche!!!:thumbsup:


And everybody says "Ooooooooooooooh, dis!"


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

ChromedToast said:


> Good 914 will beat that in every way.. while getting 40 mpg.
> 
> MORE!!


So you're telling me a hopped up old VW will beat a 505 hp Vette Z06? The Z06 will do 0-60 in 3.4 seconds. Show me a 914 that'll do that.

Please, stop talking out of your ass.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Raghavan said:


> So you're telling me a hopped up old VW will beat a 505 hp Vette Z06? The Z06 will do 0-60 in 3.4 seconds. Show me a 914 that'll do that.
> 
> Please, stop talking out of your ass.


actually the 914-6 came out from the factory with top speeds of 186 to 196 or something really close....wicked fast because of the horsepower to weight ratio


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> actually the 914-6 came out from the factory with top speeds of 186 to 196 or something really close....wicked fast because of the horsepower to weight ratio


No way.
You realize that the 914 was the 'poor mans Porsche', just like the Boxter is today, right? A 996 Turbo does 196 only, how the hell would a 914 have been able to do that? Even 911 Turbos back then couldn't do that.
196 mph my ass.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Raghavan said:


> No way.
> You realize that the 914 was the 'poor mans Porsche', just like the Boxter is today, right? A 996 Turbo does 196 only, how the hell would a 914 have been able to do that? Even 911 Turbos back then couldn't do that.
> 196 mph my ass.


I guess you lost your @$$ or you look like one:nono: :nono: 

here is what you don't know.....VW and Porsche got together and made a handshake agreement......VW made the 914 body and frame

VW put in the "pancake" motor and called them as VW's in Europe and Porsches in the USA

Here is the kicker......VW made the frames and bodies for the 914 but a little beefier for Porsche...Porsche took those frames and put in bigger tires, bigger brakes, better suspension package and and a Carreara 911 motor in those.....those were the real Porsches.....commonly called 914-6.......they flat out beat the 911's and turned and handled better because the motor was more centered and the body was smaller..if it wasn't for one of the original guys from VW who made the handshake agreement on this deal w/Porsche that died...then VW would have still made the car longer, but VW got greedy....*The 914-6 was one of the best handling cars that Porsche ever put out*...and *yes it did do over 185 strait from the factory* not too many cars do that today

a really good condition 914 like mine would fetch about 5 to 8 grand.........a bad rusty 914-6 will run 15 grand ......a primo condition one will run up to 30 grand right now

here is one for 22 grand

Rumor has it that this 914-6 sold outside of eBay for $27,000!!! 

SOLD FOR $25,000 - November 2003...


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

consider a lotus elise s
me i like my ride, a 4wd p.u.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

TrailNut said:


> consider a lotus elise s.....


funny you should mention those, SMT and i both live in the greater los angeles area and i saw at least 4 of those while i was out and about tonight. usually during the week, i see about 2 different ones a day.

i just find it funny because it's really hard to have an original car in la, every day you see like 2 of every car ever made...


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I guess you lost your @$$ or you look like one:nono: :nono:
> 
> here is what you don't know.....VW and Porsche got together and made a handshake agreement......VW made the 914 body and frame
> 
> ...


Yes, because of their low weight, they were great handling cars.
That's not my point. How the hell can a car with 80 or 110 hp (the two engine variants back then) go 185 miles an hour? Stupidest ******** i've ever heard.
The only 914's that could go that fast were the 914/8's because they had over 300 hp, but those were just prototypes and were never sold to the public.
Stick to bikes, you're a complete n00b when it comes to cars.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Raghavan said:


> Yes, because of their low weight, they were great handling cars.
> That's not my point. How the hell can a car with 80 or 110 hp (the two engine variants back then) go 185 miles an hour? Stupidest ******** i've ever heard.
> The only 914's that could go that fast were the 914/8's because they had over 300 hp, but those were just prototypes and were never sold to the public.
> *Stick to bikes, you're a complete n00b when it comes to cars.:rolleyes*:


boy you can't read at all................

*VW* made the motors 80hp (1.7 engines)and 100 not 110 horsepower (2.0 engines) for the "poormans Porsche"

*Porsche* took the body and frames and commomnly called them 914-6 (meaning a 914 with a 6 cyclinder engine).Most of them were made in 1970 and a few in 1971..they had a 911Porsche engines in them...they flat out flew....

*there is no such thing as 914-8's*....but people take 914's and put 8 cylinder motors in them, but this is bad..... the weight of the engine kills the great cornering of the car, so it is becomes a more of a strait line racer

*you need to do some research and then come back and apologize to me by saying I am a noob w/cars...this is factual info *(FYI....for fun in the summertime I worked at an Independant VW, Porsche, Audi shop....I have built about 30 motors in my lifetime....2 911 motors, a bunch of Pancake motors (914/VW bus) and a lot of bug motors)


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

SMT needs a delorean.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> SMT needs a delorean.


nah always been a fan of VW and Porsche


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Think about the hos you can pick up in your pimp brushed aluminum delorean with doors that don't work and leak on you! Super pimp if you've got the time machine too.


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> boy you can't read at all................
> 
> *VW* made the motors 80hp (1.7 engines)and 100 not 110 horsepower (2.0 engines) for the "poormans Porsche"
> 
> ...


YEA!!! 914 is my little dream car.


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> nah always been a fan of VW and Porsche


Yea I would take a rusted out 924 over almost any car that isent old porsche or subaru.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> boy you can't read at all................
> 
> *VW* made the motors 80hp (1.7 engines)and 100 not 110 horsepower (2.0 engines) for the "poormans Porsche"
> 
> ...


You have problems reading.
First of all, i said that the 914-8 was a PROTOTYPE. Never production made.
2nd, the 2.0 4 cylinder engine made about 88-94 hp in the 914-4. In the 914-6, Porsche put in their own (not from VW) flat-6 engine with 110 hp.
It was a great handling car, but it DIDN'T go 196 mph.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Raghavan said:


> You have problems reading.
> First of all, i said that the 914-8 was a PROTOTYPE. Never production made.
> 2nd, the 2.0 4 cylinder engine made about 88-94 hp in the 914-4. In the 914-6, Porsche put in their own (not from VW) flat-6 engine with 110 hp.
> It was a great handling car, but it DIDN'T go 196 mph.


I said 186 to 196


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I said 186 to 196


It won't do 186 either.
It probably won't get past 145-150 mph.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

SMT - you need to find yourself a nice 1995 toyota mr2 turbo. 95 was the best year because they had LSD and what not. also, sweet racing seats that year. 

get a 95 mr2 turbo, put some forged pistons, a t3/t4, better intercooler, lower it, get wheels, and a few more little things and that car will own all! great handling car and you'll still have a mid engine car... and one that is faster too!


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

ibanezrg520kid said:


> SMT - you need to find yourself a nice 1995 toyota mr2 turbo. 95 was the best year because they had LSD and what not. also, sweet racing seats that year.
> 
> get a 95 mr2 turbo, put some forged pistons, a t3/t4, better intercooler, lower it, get wheels, and a few more little things and that car will own all! great handling car and you'll still have a mid engine car... and one that is faster too!


MR-2's had spooky handling. Back end will come around quickly and bite you in the ass.
But great car nonetheless.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

Raghavan said:


> MR-2's had spooky handling. Back end will come around quickly and bite you in the ass.
> But great car nonetheless.


are you kidding!?!?! mr2s were easy to handle cars! they were very forgiving compared to a turbo charged front engine rear wheel drive car. the 1985 mr2 is one of the best handling cars i've ever driven and the 1990's were excelent!

want a car that will come around and bite you in the ass... go drive a nice chyrsler conquest with aftermarket supension and a few other things. ; )


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

ibanezrg520kid said:


> are you kidding!?!?! mr2s were easy to handle cars! they were very forgiving compared to a turbo charged front engine rear wheel drive car. the 1985 mr2 is one of the best handling cars i've ever driven and the 1990's were excelent!
> 
> want a car that will come around and bite you in the ass... go drive a nice chyrsler conquest with aftermarket supension and a few other things. ; )


They never had a '85 MR-2. They were introduced in '87 i believe.
And the MR-2 was spooky, at least to a n00b who took it too fast around a corner.
I just hope SMT doesn't rice one out.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> boy you can't read at all................
> 
> *VW* made the motors 80hp (1.7 engines)and 100 not 110 horsepower (2.0 engines) for the "poormans Porsche"
> 
> ...


I almost bought a 914 at one time, and i researched the 914-6 as well. It was NOT a fast car, it was a sports car, but as the other poster said, it still barely made over 100hp, it did NOT go anywhere near 180mph. I've seen racing models that had huge engines mounted that would probably do that kind of speed, but if the stock car went that fast (faster than any production car at the time??), there would be no need for a modified "race" car.

Come on now, that's utter BS about the speed.

Model Porsche 914/6 
0-60MPH 8.8 seconds 
Top Speed 120 MPH 
Category Production (1971) 
Engine 6 cylinder "boxer" 1991 cc 
Horsepower 110 hp @ 5800 rpm 
Torque 131 ft lbs @ 4200 rpm 
Transmission 5-speed manual 
Description mid-engine 
Victories 3rd in World Rally


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

Jayem said:


> I almost bought a 914 at one time, and i researched the 914-6 as well. It was NOT a fast car, it was a sports car, but as the other poster said, it still barely made over 100hp, it did NOT go anywhere near 180mph. I've seen racing models that had huge engines mounted that would probably do that kind of speed, but if the stock car went that fast (faster than any production car at the time??), there would be no need for a modified "race" car.
> 
> Come on now, that's utter BS about the speed.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!
Now, SMT, STFU as you have no clue about what you're talking about when it comes to cars.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

nope, they were introduced in 1985 and ran till 1989. then the 2nd gen. mr2's came out in 1990 and ran untill 1995 (in the states that is).

my brother owned an 85 mr2 in an ugly champagne color! it was a beater body wise, but we had the motor running really well and were about to build it turbo charged until we wrecked it and my brother bought a different car instead of stripping it to race SCCA in it like he planned to.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

double post


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

good riddance.i hate porches. Get a Diablo or Murcialgo.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

0-60 MPH in 1.67 seconds
270 MPH top speed
1005 horsepower
twin-turbo 6.0-liter V8










the Barabus TKR, avilable for only $ 684,089, considerably less than the bugatti veyron at 1.1 million yet considerably faster!

get it smt


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

Two prototype 914s, dubbed the *914/8*, were built during 1969. The orange 914/8 was the first constructed, at the instigation of Ferdinand Piech (then head of the Racing Dept), to prove the concept. Powered by the full-blown, 310 hp (222 kW) 8-cylinder 908 engine it was based on a surplus 914 handbuilt development prototype bodyshell (chassis no. 914111), hence the many differences from the standard vehicle (eg, the quad headlights). The second, silver, road-registered car, powered by a carburetted and detuned 908 race engine making 260 hp (194 kW). was then prepared as a gift to Ferry Porsche on his 60th birthday. Also based on a spare prototype shell (chassis no. 914006), it was much closer to the standard car in detail, though with the addition of a 916-style fixed steel roof with an integral steel sliding sunroof (which opened all of 5 inches). By all accounts Ferry didn't like the car very much and it sits in the Museum to this day with only a few thousand km on the speedometer. Neither car saw a racetrack except for the purposes of testing.

:thumbsup: I used to have a 1976 914/4 2.0 in mint condition. It wasnt designed to beat a fycking corvette at a stop light, it was designed to out drive any car in the turns.

I like bikes too



Raghavan said:


> You have problems reading.
> First of all, i said that the 914-8 was a PROTOTYPE. Never production made.
> 2nd, the 2.0 4 cylinder engine made about 88-94 hp in the 914-4. In the 914-6, Porsche put in their own (not from VW) flat-6 engine with 110 hp.
> It was a great handling car, but it DIDN'T go 196 mph.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Raghavan said:


> It won't do 186 either.
> It probably won't get past 145-150 mph.


my built 2.1 with delarto carbs (sp?) did 151


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Jayem said:


> I almost
> Come on now, that's utter BS about the speed.
> 
> Model Porsche 914/6
> ...


my 914 with a 4 cyclinder does over 120....when you want to go for a ride


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

ibanezrg520kid said:


> nope, they were introduced in 1985 and ran till 1989. then the 2nd gen. mr2's came out in 1990 and ran untill 1995 (in the states that is).
> 
> my brother owned an 85 mr2 in an ugly champagne color! it was a beater body wise, but we had the motor running really well and were about to build it turbo charged until we wrecked it and my brother bought a different car instead of stripping it to race SCCA in it like he planned to.


My dad had a N/A 85 for half a year with over 200k on the clock, was a little beast that handled like a dream. Cant beat a 914 for open top mountian cruising though.(or any older open top)


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> my built 2.1 with delarto carbs (sp?) did 151


Even if that was true (which I don't believe it is), you can not go 40mph faster by adding 40hp. Drag increases as the square of velocity, and as you get up into those kinds of numbers, if you want to go say 20mph faster, it can take TWICE the horsepower you have, so instead of taking 120hp, it will take 240hp to go that extra 20mph faster, if you want to go 20mph faster than that, again it could take far more horsepower, say over 400hp. That is how aerodynamics work, that is how you make cars go "fast". So if you say that a car with a few more horsepower than yours goes 186mph, I say BS, because that's not how physics works. Aerodynamics becomes primary at those speeds because of this relationship, and those old cars were bricks relative to something newer like my WRX. Getting a top speed that is 1 for 1 with the hp is usually an acheivement for a super lightweight sports car, but if porsche had a car going 150mph with 80hp, then miatas would be doing 200mph stock. Lotus does a good job of making light cars with good power to weight that go pretty fast without a huge amount of hp, but by your math they'd be doing 300mph.

Your boxster was good for what, 250mph?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Even if that was true (which I don't believe it is), you can not go 40mph faster by adding 40hp. Drag increases as the square of velocity, and as you get up into those kinds of numbers, if you want to go say 20mph faster, it can take TWICE the horsepower you have, so instead of taking 120hp, it will take 240hp to go that extra 20mph faster, if you want to go 20mph faster than that, again it could take far more horsepower, say over 400hp. That is how aerodynamics work, that is how you make cars go "fast". So if you say that a car with a few more horsepower than yours goes 186mph, I say BS, because that's not how physics works. Aerodynamics becomes primary at those speeds because of this relationship, and those old cars were bricks relative to something newer like my WRX. Getting a top speed that is 1 for 1 with the hp is usually an acheivement for a super lightweight sports car, but if porsche had a car going 150mph with 80hp, then miatas would be doing 200mph stock. Lotus does a good job of making light cars with good power to weight that go pretty fast without a huge amount of hp, but by your math they'd be doing 300mph.
> 
> Your boxster was good for what, 250mph?


i could get the Boxster up to 135 very easy.....I would say 150 to 160 range

those cars were more aero then you think

151......long strait away (San Fransicito Cyn)....*long time winding out*


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

Jayem said:


> Even if that was true (which I don't believe it is), you can not go 40mph faster by adding 40hp. Drag increases as the square of velocity, and as you get up into those kinds of numbers, if you want to go say 20mph faster, it can take TWICE the horsepower you have, so instead of taking 120hp, it will take 240hp to go that extra 20mph faster, if you want to go 20mph faster than that, again it could take far more horsepower, say over 400hp. That is how aerodynamics work, that is how you make cars go "fast". So if you say that a car with a few more horsepower than yours goes 186mph, I say BS, because that's not how physics works. Aerodynamics becomes primary at those speeds because of this relationship, and those old cars were bricks relative to something newer like my WRX. Getting a top speed that is 1 for 1 with the hp is usually an acheivement for a super lightweight sports car, but if porsche had a car going 150mph with 80hp, then miatas would be doing 200mph stock. Lotus does a good job of making light cars with good power to weight that go pretty fast without a huge amount of hp, but by your math they'd be doing 300mph.
> 
> Your boxster was good for what, 250mph?


Gotta take gearing into account...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

ChromedToast said:


> Gotta take gearing into account...


word, i got an extra 35 mph on my top end by simply changing up the ratios on my crotch rocket before i even started monkeying with the engine....

it will smoke SMT's porsche anyday...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> wo
> 
> it will smoke SMT's porsche anyday...


it's rediculus when people race bikes...cars will always lose


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> my built 2.1 with delarto carbs (sp?) did 151


They`re called Dellorto. Also you have excellent taste in cars. Don`t buy an american stoplight-racer, get another Porsche.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

erol/frost said:


> They`re called Dellorto. Also you have excellent taste in cars. Don`t buy an american stoplight-racer, get another Porsche.


I'm neutral on the argument for/against or girliecar/not girlie car, but the 07 Boxter did get a pretty good review in the Nov. Automobile mag.....up several ponies from the '06.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

whodaphuck said:


> I'm neutral on the argument for/against or girliecar/not girlie car, but the 07 Boxter did get a pretty good review in the Nov. Automobile mag.....up several ponies from the '06.


Completely off topic, but whenever I see your screen name I always read it as, "whoop a duck."


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

coma13 said:


> Completely off topic, but whenever I see your screen name I always read it as, "whoop a duck."


Are you dyslexic?
It can be tough to figure out for the phonetically challenged.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

ChromedToast said:


> Gotta take gearing into account...


Sorry, that doesn't mean crap, you are limited by aerodynamics still. Sure, you're gearbox may be holding you back, but ultimately the aerodyamic drag puts a cap on your top speed.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> i could get the Boxster up to 135 very easy.....I would say 150 to 160 range
> 
> those cars were more aero then you think
> 
> 151......long strait away (San Fransicito Cyn)....*long time winding out*


Yep, that's pretty good proof that you're BSing on the 914-6. A lightweight modern 2005 Boxster with 240hp can go that fast. You're telling me a car that weighs about the same, has half the horsepower, worse aerodynamics, less gears, goes 30-40mph faster? Sorry, utter BS. If you were to get your boxster up to those kinds of speesd (186) it would probably take somewhere like 400hp, again, it's not that many more mph faster, but it's going to take a HUGE amount of power to get that extra speed. Still, you demonstrate poor knowledge of physics. I guess all the sites out there that have CONSISTANT data on the 914-6 are just all wrong?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Yep, that's pretty good proof that you're BSing on the 914-6. A lightweight modern 2005 Boxster with 240hp can go that fast. You're telling me a car that weighs about the same, has half the horsepower, worse aerodynamics, less gears, goes 30-40mph faster? Sorry, utter BS. If you were to get your boxster up to those kinds of speesd (186) it would probably take somewhere like 400hp, again, it's not that many more mph faster, but it's going to take a HUGE amount of power to get that extra speed. Still, you demonstrate poor knowledge of physics. I guess all the sites out there that have CONSISTANT data on the 914-6 are just all wrong?


not backstepping but the speedometer read just past 150.....so if it was off 10 mph it still is 140....still fricken fast


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Get in your 914, speed it up and take video of the speedometer, only way to go else BS.


----------



## ride2thetop (Oct 17, 2006)

I picked up a 97 bwm 540l from my uncle down in florida this summer.he used it as a project car. wont pass inspection due to height requirements and taillights. Its a v8 4.0L with a supercharger. he said it was recorded at 400 whp at the dyno. its a pretty nasty car. BTW in the early 80's when turbos were still allowed in f1, the cars were 1.6L V6. just shows you what some boost can do. to bad they had very short lifespans.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

ride2thetop - forced induction... the only way to go!!!!!

i really want a car set-up as a twin charger... nothing like having a car with a turbo charger and a supercharger!!!!!


----------

